

Building a natural description of images - shazzy
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2014/11/a-picture-is-worth-thousand-coherent.html?m=1

======
Retric
As an example of how hard this is their bottom left image _A herd of elephants
walking across a dry grass field_ is somewhat wrong. The field is not dry, and
there is not much grass. However, they classified it as Describes without
errors.

What's interesting about this is slightly wrong image analysis might yield a
reasonable description.

